# Feeding crabs



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Fiddler crabs are the ones in question.
I know, they're omnivore and accept pretty much anything but I want to simplify the process of feeding them meaty foods. I have 9 in a 75g and have been alternating between raw fish or shrimp and peas, carrots and lettuce.
They are not big fans of carrots, they seem to like peas the best. The problem is with the raw stuff. Since I have 9, I try to cut 9 little pieces so there aren't aggression issues and everyone gets their share. However inevitably there are going to be small pieces that just drift around and are left uneaten. I was thinking I want to try some comercial sinking food for carnivores.
Any tips from you crab keepers out there? What other foods do you feed yours?
What would make a good commercial food as far as sinking pellets for carnivores goes? I'm looking for something that's about the size of half a pea.

Here's what I don't get, alright? I feed them meat and there might be a piece or 2 leftover. Then when I feed them fresh veggies, they grab them as if they haven't eaten in weeks. Being that they are scavengers I'm thinking they're full since there's uneaten food there. Yet, they go for fresh stuff like crazy.
Should I just cut back on some feeding, or?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

A little expensive at 10 dollars, but I ended up buying a bag of Hikari Sinking Pellets for carnivores. They're about the size of a pea so I just break them in half and drop'em in. I threw one in a small glass of warm water and let it sit there to see what it would do. Although they soften up, they hold together nicely and my crabs seem to enjoy them.

I almost bought the much cheaper [2 bucks] Tetra pellets for hermit crabs, but on the back it talked about land this and land that so I didn't want to risk getting something that would cloud the water or completely break down. Does anyone have any experience with hermit pellets? Are they OK in water for prolonged periods of time?

Since crabs are scavengers and will eat all and anything, I only clean up leftover food [there never is much] the day I feed them, which is once every other day.


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey do you know anything about neother type of crabs?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

"neother"?
You mean any other type of crabs? I might. What are you looking at?


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

fishbone said:


> "neother"?
> You mean any other type of crabs? I might. What are you looking at?



Yea i do just neother is alot easier to type and faster then anyother , some days i just feel lazy thats all, but neways i found all about what i was looking for , the crabs i was wondering about were Fiddler crabs and Red Claw crabs i started out pretty rough but now have a brackish tank up and running for them i have a thread with a couple of pictures in the Brackish section, check it out and let me know what you think,


----------

